# what rods do you take?



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Going on my first real trip Sunday. I have an 11.3foot (3.45m) feel free sit in. Just wondering what I should take from my arsenal. I'm throwing up between my 6'6" silstar power tip, 7' silstar covert, 7'2" catana or a 5'6" ugly stik baitcaster and one other rod.

How big do you usually go and what lb line? Using xraps, blades and plastics mainly, might try the poppers but I want to get some trolling in too.

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers,
Ant


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

As the others have said it really depends on what you're targeting. Also what carrying capacity you have on your yak and how its setup will have a big influence. Being a smaller SIK you may be limited to a couple of rods at a time unless you have other storage - rocket launcher etc. Will you be trolling, using plastics, jigging, bait fishing or a combination? If you're limited with the number of rods you may need to carry extra rigs to change over if you change styles or targets.

Personally I usually take out 6 rods at a time as I have a setup that allows them to be stored out of the way. I typically use them all but the type of rods and rigs will vary depending on what I'm targeting. eg, 2 egi rods for squid or light/medium rods to troll lures and up to 4 rods for bait fishing, 2-4kg right up to 15-24kg depending on the target. Even if I'm only doing a single type of fishing I will usually carry a couple of spare rods rigged up to allow a quick change-over so I don't waste time re-rigging. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

after reading the other thread I'm going to start bringing handlines


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

As above.

At first I'd keep to two rods. Think about the target then stay to the light side. Generally you won't create more than about 5kg drag even using bit kit on a big fish. At that drag the yak is moving behind the fish. It's different if you are deep jigging, but on the whole it's right.

I like a rod that I can play a fish around the nose of the yak. So I'm not a fan of the really short rods some guys use. All my rods are 6'6" to 7' long. Mind you on a short yak the short rod will meet this issue anyway.

Some guys like glass because it is easy to high stick on a yak. I don't. And I break a few. The more robust carbon rods work for me, especially the cheaper ones - the Berkley Drop Shot in IM6 carbon is a good example.

If you are in the estuaries where most of us start think 1-3kg or 2-4kg as a good all rounder.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Lake Illawarra, minnimurra river, Macquarie rivulet, crooked river, Broughton river if I get time. Targeting bream, tailor, Jews, salmon if their around, whiting, the odd flattie I guess, nothing too big. I have storage back and front so that's no problems. The back can hold a couple 2 pieces and the front could hold 2 more but I just really want 1 flick stick and 1 trolling rod. I was thinking troll with the baitcaster (4-6kg, 15lb braid) flick with the catana (2-4kg, 6lb braid) or replace the catana with a bait stick (covert 2-4kg 8lb mono) only problem, my 2 rod holder's are behind me and the caster has no ratchet

Sorry should of listed my options thoroughly:
7'2" catana. 2-4, 6lb braid, alivio 2500FA
7' covert 2-4, 8lb mono, silstar gamber 2000
6'6" silstar power tip, 3-6kg, 10lb braid, Abu cardinal c222
5'6" ugly stik gold, Mantis reel, 15lb braid, or 5'6" UG predator 4-8kg
7' rovex meroo with Penn beach master 8-10kg 30lb mono

I've got a few others and a few bigger rods but when have you ever considered chasing tailor with a 37kg stand up? Those are the biggest I'd go. baitcasters I have have no ratchets so I may need to opt for a spin rod trolling. Thoughts?


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

I usually set the drag so it will run without much resistence if I get a take, with the trolling rod behind how would I feel it? That's more what I was getting at


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Fair point nezevic. I think I'll take the caster


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Catana and Silstar.

But what the hey, doesn't matter, get out, hook up, and smile.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

The power tip or covert? My original plan was stow the catana and troll the power tip then get the power tip in and flick lures with the catana into deeper water


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't think the tip matters, so use the one you like fishing with better.

Btw, for drag setting I like just enough so that you aren't loosing line when trolling. It does mean you have to reset once you hook up. But it can ruin your day to hook bottom with heavy drag when trolling in a yak.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Haha I like fishing with both that's why I bought them. Probably the power tip it's heavier so hopefullly that'll mean more fish. I got myself a tackle bag today that fits behind my seat and acts as a backrest to I can change between bait and lures when I stop 

That's how I was trying to explain it dru, haha. Just set enough so it won't go off while trolling but enough if a fish takes the lure it'll load up abit but let it run


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I have 3 rods.

An Ugly Stick 7ft 4-6 Kilo Platinum (I find this length ideal for kayaks. Not too long as to get in the way, but long enough that you can work the fish around your kayak) . This is my inshore/ estuary/ bait catching rod. I team this with a Shimano Sienna 2500 loaded with 6lb fluro carbo.

An Ugly Stick 7ft10-15 Kilo Platinum with a Shimano TSS4 loaded with 25lb fireline. This is my go-to rod for heavy stuff.

An Ugly Stick 7ft 4-8 Kilo Platinum matched to a Shimnao Sedoona 4000, loaded with 16lb fireline which is my medium outfit. Targeting tailor etc

I have seen guys on kayaks with 8 or more rods, and I think it must create a lot of extra work. I like to try and keep it simple.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

7foot 6to10kgsx2 should get u all species yre targeting and cover all area you fish


----------

